# Questions about maverick 88



## Crondiesel (Nov 10, 2013)

would this Maverick 88 be good for upland game and water foul if i got a modified choke? Iv never gone hunting before just got my license and want to get out there.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Should be fine for both steel and lead.


----------

